# Jeepers Creepers Covers?



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions for some great Jeepers Creepers variations? I don't want to use the original version because it doesn't fit the theme of my mix... I'm looking for more of a rocky, alternative, or even pop version.

Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Not really a cover but check out this song by Grave Digger:

YouTube - Grave Digger - Jeepers creepers


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

also check out playlist.com they may have some covers on there


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

How about Siouxsie and the Banshees-Peek a boo?


----------

